# Final Pathology--See any flags?



## donnakd (Apr 8, 2013)

I received my operative report and my pathology reports at my post op yesterday. My nodule was a follicular adenoma which could only have been conclusively biopsied by surgical removal. From the research I've done, many people recommend second opinion on these should be standard. My doc did not feel it necessary(my hubby agreed--he questioned the doc at length while I was in recovery room, and repeated the "do you trust this pathologist" questioning at my apt yesterday). 
I just want to share the pathology to see if anyone sees any flags that would warrant second opinion. I will say that I will be being followed up any way because of the smaller not biopsied mostly cystic nodule in my left thyroid.

On the Operative Report, the "findings" reads:
"Findings: There was a dominant nodule on the right thyroid that was a follicular neoplasm, without any overt signs of carcinoma on frozen section pathology. "

Text on page 1 of Final Surgical Pathology Report--
"Final Diagnosis:
Resection, Thyroid Lobe, Right:
-Follicular Adenoma, 1.7cm in maximum dimension
-Parathyroid gland, right

Comment: The histology of the right thyroid lobe nodule supports a diagnosis of a follicular adenoma. Dr. Sosolik has reviewed this case and concurs with the above findings.

D: 06/04/2013 1200
T: 06/04/2013 1228

(signature and numbers of pathologist)

Specimen:
Thyroid Lobectomy

Gross Description:
The specimen is designated as "right thyroid lobe". The specimen is received in the fresh state and consists of a 6.6gm right lobe of the thyroid measuring 4.5 x 2.7 x 1.3 cm. They surgeon identifies 2 areas, one representing solitary nodule and the second representing a potential parathyroid. The solitary nodules measure approximately 1.7 x 1 x 1 cm. The capsule is thin and delicate. A representative section is submitted for frozen sectioning as 1
FSA and two intraoperative touch preparations are prepared.

Section Code:
1FSA-1D- nodule totally submitted
1E potential parathyroid nodule and adjacent non-neoplastic thyroid

YH/bf
D: 06/03/2013 1611
T: 06/03/2013 1728"

Text on page 2:
"Frozen Section Diagnosis:
Frozen Section Diagnosis and intraoperative cytology interpretation by Dr. Hearn to Dr. Giles at 1505 is Follicular Nodule. The nodule, which is suspicious for potential parathyroid clinically measures up to 0.5 cm in dimensions.

Microscopic Description:
Multiple sections of the right thyroid lobe nodule demonstrate a circumscribed partially encapsulated nodule with a predominant microfollicular adenomatous pattern. Capsular invasion or vascular invasion are not identified. The surrounding thyroid tissue shows hyperplastic features with additional small hyperplastic nodule formation. A parathyroid gland is present on the surface of the right thyroid lobe."

The operative report is an interesting read. Too long to type up but says I was "placed in a supine position" (then details of intubation), and then "positioned, prepped and draped in a sterile fashion" (then details of incision). So when reading I go from laughing to cringing. Nice to have the details of all that was done though!

Thanks for reading my posts!!


----------

